# It's official, I'm a wheelgunner...X-post



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry for anyone who also read my HK thread, but I felt like now that I'm official, I also need to post in the revolver section :watching:

After agonizing about which semi-auto and caliber to get, I worked a deal with the wife and bought a S&W 686+ .357mag/.38 wheelgun. It's got a 4" barrel and holds 7 rounds.

The salespeople were really pushing me (purely from a beginner's education standpoint) in that direction for a first gun due to its simplicity. It made sense. That aside, I really liked the gun and my wife agreed to have me transfer it to her once her permit comes through.

So, I got to get a great handgun to learn with...I like the look and feel of it and it's a great shooter too. Nice and heavy in the hand, but not a boat anchor by any means. I shot 50 rounds with her just after purchase. I don't think I did that bad for someone who's never shot anything more than about 200rds of .22!

The only downside is that now I will need to fill out another NJ permit for an additional handgun, which could be a PITA. Oh well. At least I bought some time so I can try out the HK45. :smt023


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Congratutlations Robanna, Nice looking S&W & not bad shooting all. The problem with revolvers, is that they are so fun to shoot that you probably wont be able to stop yourself from buying another & another. Thats what happened to me. I have always had semi autos, but after shooting a friends Colt King Cobra 357, I was addicted, So I bought a Colt King Cobra, Then a Python, then a Ruger GP100 6" SS. Dang it, now I want a 44 mag. You're probably going to get the same disease. Good luck.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*good score*

robanna: you folks did good. Keep us posted about your enjoyment.:smt023
First outing covering a target like that:smt023
ya' done good'


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Congrat I just have two inches on you. The 686+ is a great shooter. I forgot who it was but when I got mine I posted a picture and said I got a 686 with 7 round cylinder. Another member liked it so he went and paid for a 686 like I had. He got home and didn't understand why he did not have 7 round cylinder. I had to tell the poor guy that it is a 686 +Plus. He pulled a Robert


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Good choice. Enjoy it now.

:smt1099


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Excellent choice.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mr Robanna you have just bought a revolver that your grand children will thank you for. It is one of the finest made today and will last several life times. Your shooting is just fine and practice will make it better. Good luck and welcome to the world of the wheel gun.:smt1099


----------

